# AIB Insurance Introduce Daniel



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

As a bit of fun, we do like to embarrass our staff and introduce them to our friends at our numerous club partners.

Anyway, meet Daniel:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/daniel-byrne


----------

